# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  What are you thankful for?

## whiteman

I'm thankful my car is paid for because it means I can save money, and I love saving money.

----------


## L

For the fact that I can be an independent person

----------


## Dane

Lots of things, but one of the biggest is being thankful that my SA has improved enough for me to function in the world, and have at least a bit of a social life.

----------


## WintersTale

The fact that I have so many blessings.

----------


## peace

I could mention things like good hearing and eyesight, but the fact is my life is not worth living. So being grateful does cut the mustard, for me life is a curse.

----------


## whiteman

Whenever I'm depressed I tell myself, "it could always be worse," because no matter how bad it is, it could always get worse. I wish I could run, like I could run when I was young, but I have a herniated disk. So, I can't run, but it could be worse, I could be a parapalegic and be in a wheel chair. So I'm happy that I can do the things I can do. I'm glad I can walk. I'm glad I can kind of surf, although I would be a much better surfer if it weren't for the herniated disk, but hay, at least I cankind of surf.

What I really need to learn is to stop comparing myself to abled bodied people. For example, an abled bodied guy starts surfing and in a short amount of time, he's as good as I am, and I've been surfing for years, but it could be worse. It could always be worse...

----------


## whiteman

I'm thankful I live in a house in the country, and I have a little studio to make things in, a storage shed to store my tools, and a place to do woodworking, like making frames for my mosaics and stained glass. I'm glad I don't have to live in an apartment. I'm glad I live in the country, rather than a city. I'm glad I don't live to far from the surf. My life could be better, but it definitely could also be much worse. I'm happy I have what I have.

----------


## meeps

turkey jerky

----------


## Trendsetter

Positive thoughts, friends, and life

----------


## Danielle

I am thankful for my family, friends and support groups because definitely the best things in life are free..

----------


## Otherside

> turkey jerky



You know, I originally read that as "turkey jelly" and I was like eewwww...

----------


## L

High heeled shoes

----------


## VickieKitties

It's nice to be able to shop in regular department stores and not be relegated to the largest size available.  Not that I'll ever view myself as anything other than disgusting anyway. :/

----------


## Borophyll

Roof over my head, having a job, being alive.

----------


## VickieKitties

> turkey jerky



I was gonna say Turkey Bacon.   ::):  Alto cinco~

----------


## Chantellabella

I am thankful for my children, my grandchildren and my friends. I'm also thankful for the roof over my head and that I continue to be blessed with a job. Believe me, I don't go a day without thanking my higher power for all these things in my life. I know what it feels like to have none of them. Funny how that makes you understand just what you have.

----------


## billius

There be a powerful wood heater I lit burning next to me

----------


## Dust_in_the_wind

my parents.

----------


## whiteman

My pets. My Dog loves the beach. She chases birds. Every-now-and-again she finds a dead bird to chew on. Once she found a burrito. Who knows where it came from. It could have floated all the way from Mexico! Once I came across some meat product that was as big as a bale of hay. Can I get an infraction for derailing my own thread? Why is derailing a thread such a big deal? Isn't that how conversations work? People think of something because of something someone said and then they say it. Then the other person thinks of something and they say it and on and on and on....Anyways I'm thankful for my pets  :;):

----------


## kc1895

a quick death

----------


## Coffee

1) Coffee 
2) Cigarettes
3) Dogs and cat 
4) Being in uni even though it's not going well this semester
5) A few wonderful people I have in my life, even though they are far away

----------


## Sagan

Having a roof over my head, the support of my family, having food to eat, my cats. AS of course  ::):

----------


## ev0ker

the very few awesome friends i've made. even though we haven't seen each other in years, when we do get together, it's like we've never been apart. fantastic!

----------


## Arcadia

Life, love, shelter and security.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm thankful for having found the love of my life. She's the most caring, generous, gorgeous, sexy, smart, funny, amazing woman I know. In less than a month it will be *5 years* since we saw/touched/kissed each other for the first time  :Heart:

----------


## SmileyFace

People who actually support me and are proud of me for who I am.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

That despite what it may feel like sometimes, things have generally gone my way and I've never had a true _true_ problem that I couldn't handle.

----------


## L

I am thankful for the fact that I have nowhere to go today and can look out at the rain  ::):

----------

